# Velcro Dog?



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

For my next dog I want a true velcro dog.
I want a dog that will follow me from room to room
Never want to leave my side and want to work with me always.

For my next dog I want a Border Collie
Do they fit the bill?

I've been doing my research and it seems that they are velcro dogs, but i would live to hear peoples personal experience.

Other velcro dogs considered 
Ill be getting my BC sometime anyway


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Not sure how you feel about standard poodles but I can tell you that my standard is a complete velcro dog! He is attached to me at the hip. I know he's not feeling well today because he's NOT following me from room to room and I got to go to the bathroom without that nose poking in the door! From what I've heard most other male standards are the same way, not so sure about the females.


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

I think...Excuse me for a moment

No, Rigel, stay. NO, arg, I do NOT need your help in the bathroom. No Pixel, stay out of the kitchen. Stay out of the kitchen. Get out of the kitchen. Go on, go back. Please, get off my lap so I can work. And stop staring at me like that!

What was I saying? 

Oh, yeah, I'd say BCs are pretty velcro-ish.


----------



## Noobcakes (Jul 23, 2010)

Great Danes... that fit's the bill


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Pugs OMG talk about velcro dogs, even the mean ones still want to follow you around lol

My presa mix is not a velcro dog (thank god lol)

but it makes it difficult getting up for a snack or to grab the remote with 3 hairy pug bodies to navigate around, but its nice because they are small yet not small enough that you could step on them lol.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

> Pugs OMG talk about velcro dogs, even the mean ones still want to follow you around lol


Totally agree. Kuma doesn't just follow me around, he has to be literally touching me ALL the time, and he's not unusual for a Pug, lol.


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

Just wear a treat bag around the house and dispense as needed. That should work with just about any dog, I would think.

Velcroism has its disadvantages. I have two velcro dogs, but one was leery of being handled or sitting on my lap. I suspect a previous owner treated him badly. I figured it would make it easier to groom him if I conditioned him to like handling and lap-sitting. A few weenies later, now he dogs me, so to speak, to put his nose in my hand, and the lap has become highly prized real estate, sought by both doggies. I've even had a couple of growling incidents over lap-sitting rights.


----------



## bklantz (Feb 14, 2010)

Hm, I tried to reply but it didn't post so sorry if there are two from me!

My 5 yr old basset hound is very velcro...he follows me room to room, couch to chair, whines at the bathroom if I close it to take a shower, and when I take my younger one outside to go play he has to come with even though he just lays on the ground and watches.

My 1 yr old basset hound is starting it too, when i'm in the bathroom getting ready for work she lays down in there and when I make dinner she is laying right at my feet again. When she gets older and doesn't have so much energy I'm sure she'll be just like her big brother


----------



## Reiko89 (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol, my dog is a chorkie (yes I know that's an annoying designer name that's made up, but honestly, it's faster than chihuahua/yorkshire terrier mixed mutt all the time) and he's a huge velcro dog, he follows me everywhere, in the kitchen, to the bedroom, when I go to the bathroom and if I don't completely close the door, he physically pushes it open to come and sit in front of me. When I take a shower his little tan nose is always poking through the shower curtain to see what I'm doing, I always call him a peeping tom, lol. The only thing I dislike about my velcro dog, is that his velcro tendencies have lead him to have very severe seperation anxiety and this little 13 pound dog literally ate a hole in the bedroom door big enough to crawl out of when I left him alone one day for only an hour and a half. We're trying to train him and we had to have the vet prescribe him clomicalm to assist us because he won't accept any distractions or treats when we go, so he basically sits there all the time we're gone crying and scratching the door no matter what we do. We're trying though.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

All these velcro dogs are interesting.
Standard poodles are a dog I plan to own one day, Im pleased they can be velro dogs 

Im looking forward to my BC!!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Yup BCs are pretty much velcro dogs but they aren't really the type to crawl all over you and to rub themselves on you to be petted, at least in my experience. Some velcro dogs just have to crawl all over you and always be attached to some part of your body lol.


----------



## LindaA (May 25, 2010)

I have a BC mix, and yes she is velcro. She follows me everywhere. And I do mean everywhere! She has to sleep curled up against me too. Or draped over me. Thats velcro!
I had an aussie/blue heeler mix before her and he was also velcro. I called him my shadow, he took naps with one eye open (jk!) in case I moved he could move with me.
I love velcro dogs!


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't like needy dogs, but I love secure velcro dogs.
The ones who can be left alone but if you are out they will stick right by your side.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I much prefer a loyal and attached dog rather than a true velcro dog; mine wants to be in the same room but is content relaxing on the floor near me or when we are out at the barn, he will run around the fields and the barn area but "check in" often and comes flying at me when I whistle. No separation anxiety which is important since I work full time. 

Whereas, my friend's two border collies (resident barn dogs) are velcro dogs that will NOT leave you alone. They try to climb in your lap when you are putting on your boots, they get up under the horses' feet when you are getting ready, and the one is possessive enough of my friend to be aggressive if she shows attention to another dog and neglects that BC for a second. They are well mannered enough, its not a training issue per se, they are just plain attention whores


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

My poodle x maltese is a velcro dog, she follows me everywhere, even when she is dead tired and obviously just wants to have a nap. If I get up and leave the room she still has to follow me.

But she doesn't have separation anxiety, she is fine home alone for a few hours.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm not allowed to MOVE without Nubs at my heels. Forget going to the bathroom, taking a shower, going to bed, going to take the trash out... I can't do anything without him at my heels. I love it. He is a velcro dog, and most Pits are. Even at the weight pulls this past weekend, he wouldn't leave my alone. He refused to go in his crate so I ended up having a 67lb lap dog for the whole weekend. Nope, not spoiled at all *sighs*


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Should clarify and say that Buddy (the standard poodle) is a secure velcro dog. He doesn't like being home along but he doesn't have SA and he hasn't been crated in years. He just finds a spot and sleeps till we're home. And he's perfectly happy to be in the same room, he doesn't climb all over me or need to be pressed up against me all the time. He actually prefers his physical space after a good cuddle session. He just wants to be in the same room with me in his line of vision. When we're out on walks or at a place we can let him off leash he has a blast, does his thing, and checks in with me every once in awhile, doesn't stay at my side all the time. 

He's a great dog!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

JiveDadson said:


> Just wear a treat bag around the house and dispense as needed. That should work with just about any dog, I would think.
> 
> *Velcroism has its disadvantages. I have two velcro dogs, but one was leery of being handled or sitting on my lap. I suspect a previous owner treated him badly. I figured it would make it easier to groom him if I conditioned him to like handling and lap-sitting. A few weenies later, now he dogs me, so to speak, to put his nose in my hand, and the lap has become highly prized real estate, sought by both doggies. I've even had a couple of growling incidents over lap-sitting rights.*


Took the words right out of my mouth. Don't get me wrong..my papillons follow me room to room, Tag believes NO ONE should be able to use the bathroom without his supervision (and staring), and Dude is the Refrigerator Police. I adore my dogs following me around, because it makes me feel good that perhaps they love me so much that they want to be with me 24/7. But then I look at the little brats and realize they're only following me around because I might drop a cheeseburger on their heads 
Velcro IMO is good. Over-indulged velcroism is not. (Is velcroism even a word? It is now...) 
We're boarding a really cute golden/BC mix who is just about a year old. Recently adopted, and the new owners did everything to welcome him. Showered him with love, attention, petting, praise, and told him over and over that he'd never have to live life on the streets again. Fast forward a month later and they had to leave the dog with us for a week, and he's understandably anxious, upset, and not liking this situation very much. 
I hope this isn't sounding like I think bonding with dogs is horrible because it's SO not the case. But there's a fine line between a velcro dog and robbing that dog of their independence and confidence in being able to handle being left alone. It's a touchy subject with me, because I get people who have never EVER left their dogs before, talk about how they're so bonded to them and only them, and hand the dog over to board for a week or two and remind me that they can't be reached on the cruise ship in case of an emergency, and walk out the door. It's made teaching my own dogs to handle independence a very important thing to me, because I'd never want them to feel so anxious and scared if I had to leave them somewhere, kwim?



lil_fuzzy said:


> My poodle x maltese is a velcro dog, she follows me everywhere, even when she is dead tired and obviously just wants to have a nap. If I get up and leave the room she still has to follow me.
> 
> But she doesn't have separation anxiety, she is fine home alone for a few hours.


That sounds like Tag  He'll drag himself up from a sound sleep with a sigh-grunt that sounds like it's coming from a grown man, tag along behind me (how do you think he got his name?) and stand at my feet, ears down, tail lowered, while I wash dishes. The only time he's pitched a fit about being left behind in the past year was when he saw me take the Agility Bag (aka the Bag Containing All Good Things) and Dude out the door. No damage done to himself or the crate, but he can still scream like a banshee 



foxthegoldfish said:


> All these velcro dogs are interesting.
> Standard poodles are a dog I plan to own one day, Im pleased they can be velro dogs
> 
> Im looking forward to my BC!!!


I think a BC would look great herding a pack of papillons. I'm thinking I may need to try this out some day, lol.
I made a solemn oath to Dude one day. As Tag crawled over my lap, nipping at Dudes tail and chewing his ears, I swore I would never bring another puppy into this house as long as Dude was still alive. He thanked me by licking my ear and then snarking at the then-baby-Tag, so I think my BC will have to wait awhile...


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm not sure you really want a velcro dog, the other side of the coin is they often suffer from SA. Angel is my Velcro dog not only to me me but also to my daughter if EITHER of us leave the house, she whines and looks for us. Seriously, I can't even go to the back to take a nap without her and it's gotten worse since we moved and Steph and I have been home more. However if the whole family is out, she seems to be fine (not destructinve and the neighbors certainly haven't complained and we are in attached housing here) When we're home she has to be touching one of us or right under pour feet. Needless to say, Frank (our pug) is also pretty velcro, but seems much more secure.

Yes, Dobermans are velcro dogs and when properly socailized can be wonderful in public.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

From what people tell me and I read, Vizslas and Welsh Springer Spaniels are velcro dogs par excellence, and the reason I avoided them even though they matched me in other ways. Curious: Are Australian Shepherds velcro dogs too?

On the other hand, I don't think I could deal, at this point in my life, with a dog who ignores me completely (like an aloof sighthound).


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I love my attention whore of a velcro dog! She can be made to stay where she is if I give the command, but if I forget, she's on my heels. I think she's afraid she might miss an opportunity for a treat, belly rub, or a chance to meet someone new.
My favorite is when I go outside, she jumps on the armchair next to the window and stands there staring at me and wagging her tail. Occasionally, if one of my housemates lets her out of her crate when I'm still gone, she'll be waiting on the back of the armchair for me to arrive home. She watches every car/pedestrian/bike hoping that it's me.

SA isn't a problem that I've really dealt with much with Kit. She's usually happy if she gets a treat-stuffed toy when I leave. As for jealousy when I pay attention to other dogs, I guess she usually butts in, but not in a snarky way. She's such an attention whore that she does that no matter who is paying attention to another dog - it's not possessiveness of me.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

foxthegoldfish said:


> I don't like needy dogs, but I love secure velcro dogs.
> The ones who can be left alone but if you are out they will stick right by your side.


Cotons fit that description. 

They LOVE attention and will want to follow you around. But they can be left alone will stay (once trained of course) and might not even bother you if they are busy. Wally doesn't unless he's hungry or need to go out. Otherwise, he's sleeping (though near me). 

They also like to work with you (as it gets them your praise, attention, and rewards, which then makes them seek you more). 

I would imagine most dogs in the Bichon family would also fit that bill (Friese, Havanese, Bolognese, Maltese, Cotons) since they all seem to have that general personality though some might be more needy, so to speak.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Paps are velcro. All mine are to some extent. Summer is the omg must be on top of you at all times. I've not put up with this though and make her give me at least a foot of space most the time. She's content right now curled up on the other couch cushion next to me. The others want to be with you but don't have to be touching you.

The best part about velcro dogs is that I've never really had to worry about them off leash. Even Mia will not wander willingly too far away. Summer is like glue to my leg lol.

BCs strike me as similar. My shelties were a little more aloof. I can't wait for mine, though I think I'm pushing it off another year since Mia's agility is picking up. I'm realizing if I'm going to do all I want to do with Mia, I can't get a puppy next year.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> The best part about velcro dogs is that I've never really had to worry about them off leash.


Yep - Wally will venture out, but is like always waiting for that "Come here!" (or these days, "Front") so he can come charging back to me.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I consider Basil to be Velcro dog and he does have SA, but for some reason he's seriously lacking in the snuggle department, lol! The best I can get is he either lays under my chair or curls up on the opposite side of the couch as me. He pretty much just has to see me at all times. I would love to have him snuggle with me in bed or curl up in my lap while I watch TV, but he's just not into it. You know, I'd gladly exchange his SA for "always in your lap to the point of annoying," lol! He's still the best, though.

Also, I wouldn't really consider him to be reliable off-leash, either, lol! When we used to take him to the dog park, he wouldn't run away from me when it was time to go and would occasionally come when called (I called him frequently at random times and gave him tons of praise then let him go right back to playing to encourage coming when called) but it wasn't like he had to be NEAR me ever. As long as I wasn't beyond the horizon he was fine perfectly fine! I have a feeling that if I were to let him off-leash in like a park kind of environment he would take off and harass every squirrel he could within a several hundred foot radius, though he would occasionally look over his shoulder to make sure I haven't dissappeared. I definitely wouldn't feel safe having him off leash near any roads.

Hmm... sounds sort of like Basil's got all of the negatives of being a Velcro dog and none of the positives! I think mine's defective, lol!


----------



## Mrs.K (Aug 28, 2010)

IF you really want a true velcro dog, get a German Shepherd. 

None of the other breeds are as velcro as a German Shepherd. I can't go anywhere without having all three of mine following me around. As soon as I get up, they get up too. I go to the bathroom, all three of them are in the bathroom. 

They do not have seperation anxiety, so I can leave the alone at home, however when I take the puppy out you can bet that the other two are standing at the window, watching us and once they hear my voice they are protesting that I did not take them out too. 

They know exactly which car is mine and as soon as they hear the car rolling around the corner, they are already at the door. I can have them off leash anytime and they wouldn't run away (they are pretty good trained too), not even my husband can take anyone away from me, that is how velcro they are. 

Every German Shepherd owner can assure you that the GSD is THE most velcro dog out there. 



foxthegoldfish said:


> For my next dog I want a true velcro dog.
> I want a dog that will follow me from room to room
> Never want to leave my side and want to work with me always.
> 
> ...


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I don't think I've ever owned a dog that wasn't always curious about what I was doing, and following my every move.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> But then I look at the little brats and realize they're only following me around because I might drop a cheeseburger on their heads


I'm pretty sure I've never laughed so hard in my life.


Batty is total velcro (as I type this with her sleeping on my chest). She follows me from room to room, and of course, the bathroom is no exception. She pokes her head into the shower as I'm taking a bath, she is always as close to me as she can get. However, she now willingly goes into her crate if I am going to leave. And she doesn't do any damage to herself or it, or even make a fuss. There has to be some limits to velcro for their sanity, and ours. LOL


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

Both my german shepherds are velcro dogs. They do not do it out of insecurity at all they do it out of herding/pack behavior. Be careful what you wish for lol One of them is a little annoying as she has to be close enough to breathe on me at all times where as my male pup is an unobtrusive constant shadow. My females head is at my left elbow or left side of my bed or laying across the top of my feet which can just get annoying after the cute stage of it is over. I much prefer my males way of just having me in sight and following me but going and laying down. As I type this I have a female panting hot breath down my left arm as she sits at my side and lays her head on my thigh at the desk. I have a boston terrier who perhaps has learned this behavior from the gsds laying on my right foot. I have a gsd pup that has decided the air condition vent in the floor is close enough three feet away to ensure I have not left him and he can watch over me and be comfortable while doing so.... typical male  The siamese cat is sitting in the sun on the window ledge 2 foot away and follows me all day long in the line of dogs and I am convinced she believes herself to be an agile dog rather than feline. In essence unless I put them in crates I am followed constantly through the house as I work during the day and just hanging out by four velcro animals.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

foxthegoldfish said:


> For my next dog I want a true velcro dog.
> I want a dog that will follow me from room to room
> Never want to leave my side and want to work with me always.
> 
> ...


You're not seriously thinking about getting another dog right now tho are you?

As far as velcro type dogs ... all of my dogs have pretty much been that type. I consider DJ (minpin/boston) & Coco (weim/gsp) both pretty much velcro dogs & snugglers, so was my aussie Georgie. 
I had a very hard time with Coco & SA after I adopted her, but with the help of a behaviourist she's doing SO great now!!


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

Aussies....


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I only had cats for years because I DIDN'T want the "where are you going" following and staring and pushing for attention. When I finally got Cracker (I worked WITH dogs for years before getting my own) I got a velcro dog extraordinaire, including severe SA. 

Three and a half years later we've made great progress and we've got a balance. SHe is confident enough to go lay down quietly away from me, but still insists on hanging outside the bathtub while I shower. I learned to enjoy the attention and she finally figured out it's okay not to try and sleep on mum's pillow (at 70 lbs) and is more comfortable in the dog bed or crate. 

So a confident velcro dog is a good thing. An insecure one, not so much. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I have never had my velcro dog off leash yet, because she is still pretty new (from a shelter) and gets distracted and doesn't listen if there is a dog or people to look at. But I have a long rope (10 metres) that I take on walks sometimes, and she will happily walk as far ahead of me as she can, but at regular intervals she will look back and check on me, or stop and wait for me to catch up before getting ahead again. So I think once we work on the recall a bit she will be really good off leash.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> Every German Shepherd owner can assure you that the GSD is THE most velcro dog out there.


Actually I disagree. My shepherd was nowhere near as velcro as my papillons have been.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

wow what lines where your shepherd? lol I have been with gsds since the 70's and I have never met a non velcro


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

BYB lol. He was velcro, just not as velcro as the paps have been.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

yep byb gsds will like any other breed loose the traits they are bred for when select stock is not used


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

He was a great dog either way.

I just don't think you can say which breed is THE most velcro. A lot has to do with the individual dog's temperament. Take my current crew for example, all papillons. Summer is the most velcro dog I have ever owned (and yes she did have SA too). Bernard on the other hand is a take it or leave it kind of guy. He is much more independent minded and much more likely to wander. Same breed, same lines, but two different personalities because they're different dogs.


----------



## Mrs.K (Aug 28, 2010)

Yvonne said:


> wow what lines where your shepherd? lol I have been with gsds since the 70's and I have never met a non velcro


Same here. I've never seen a Shepherd that isn't velcro. Some may be more independent but they still have you in sight and follow you around or have to make sure that you are "safe" LOL 



Laurelin said:


> He was a great dog either way.
> 
> I just don't think you can say which breed is THE most velcro. A lot has to do with the individual dog's temperament. Take my current crew for example, all papillons. Summer is the most velcro dog I have ever owned (and yes she did have SA too). Bernard on the other hand is a take it or leave it kind of guy. He is much more independent minded and much more likely to wander. Same breed, same lines, but two different personalities because they're different dogs.


Actually, with the Shepherd I disagree. You may have a dog here and there that isn't velcro but the majority is. They have an incredible urge to please their handler and that also means that they will follow you around wherever you go. 

Like Yvonne said, most of the time it's not insecurity (while it can be) but pack dynamic and an urge to please. That is just how Shepherds are. However, it depends on how they are being raised, the personality and whatever but the German Shepherd is usually one of the most common velcro dogs out there.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd say Dobes are as velcro as GSD's as are Rotties, I've had all three breeds and have seen little in the way of diffrance in how velcro they are, Rotties are a bit goofier when young (especailly the males) GSD tend toward being a bit more 'one person' in a family situation but will still be pretty velcro to the rest of the family as well and Dobes want EVERYONE's attention in the house, but will stick most closely to one adult and one child (especailly female Dobes).


----------



## Davey728 (Jul 20, 2010)

My BC is like that around the house, follows us around from room to room. But when someone comes over, or we are at the park or something, she barely notices us. She does come right away when called, but has a hard time listening when others are around. We have not even had her for a year yet so perhaps this will change. It sometimes is funny though how we describe this perfectly obedient dog with a dozen tricks which only require one command, and yet when people come over it takes her 3 or 4 times repeating a command to obey, and then she gets upset with us for making us do things while she wants to play with her new friend. We even got to the point where she can stay as we throw her favorite treat (turkey) and she will not attack it until released.


----------



## VizslaMommy (Aug 31, 2010)

ok so although the thread is old i thought i would mention, a vizsla is a VERY velcro dog! i can not go anywhere in the house without my puppy following me. she even sits at my feet when i'm in the bathroom and gives me a second bath. lol a weimy is another velcro type dog. we had one for about a month and he would wake up from his nap to follow me into another room...


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Flash who has both Rottie and Pug in her is velcro to a point. She has to follow me wherever I go and doesn't like being left behind, but is fine if she is. However she is not a snuggler and only crawls in bed with me the last hour before the alarm goes off and only at my feet. She tries to budge in and get the attention if you are petting another dog but isn't aggressive about it. Her worst velcro trait is the being underfoot no matter what room I'm in and needing to be in the bathroom with me (which is extremely tiny).

Colt must have some BC in him as the second shelter he was at thought. He doesn't follow me from room to room but at night he NEEDS to be in the bed and laying against me to feel me breathing when the light goes out. He spends the whole night there. And when we go to playgroup, he keeps checking that I haven't left him yet (actually Flash does this too). When I'm on the computer, he lays under my chair. He doesn't follow me into the bathroom. It seems to make him nervous. I think because it is so tiny it reminds him of his run at the shelter.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually I disagree. My shepherd was nowhere near as velcro as my papillons have been.
* 
Mine isn't a velcro dog, either. He wants to know where I'm at, what I'm doing, but he doesn't have to be on top of me 24/7. *

wow what lines where your shepherd? lol I have been with gsds since the 70's and I have never met a non velcro 

*I don't consider my GSD a velcro dog, but he's bonded to me on a different level. We have an amiable relationship, but we don't pine for one another (this is hard to explain). The only way I can put it is we've got eachothers backs, 24/7, if that makes any sense. *


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a broken Papillon lol. She's not velcro at all. She's very independent, when I'm downstairs she'll be making a mess upstairs or lying on the bed rolling around. Only the sound of food or toys makes her follow me around. She's a little bit more velcro to my mom but even so she'll be on the same floor but not near her usually.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Same here. I've never seen a Shepherd that isn't velcro. Some may be more independent but they still have you in sight and follow you around or have to make sure that you are "safe" LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think Auz has much of an urge to please me, unless he knows that when I Am Happy Good Things Happen To Dogs. I tend to dole out cookies, attention, praise, and happy talk a lot more when they are behaved, than I do on the chance they're not. 
A lot of people (and dog people, as well) say Tag works to please me in agility. I honestly don't buy this. We've spent a whole year building the drive to work, because work = food and food = heaven for this particular dog. Food = agility which in turn = heaven for Tag, so he LOVES agility, and the adrenaline rush that comes along with it. I think he works because it makes him feel good, he gets good food, and (like I said above), I dole out cookies, attention, praise and happy talk MUCH more if he does well. If he blows a weave pole, I wordlessly stop forward motion and call him back to try again. 
Then again, there could be different definitions of velcro dogs. Some might consider a VDog to be one who can't leave the owner alone, even for 5 minutes, and follows them around the house and whining and clawing the door if they're out of sight. Others may think it's a dog who likes to cuddle. Others might think that a VDog is only considered velcro if they keep you in sight, and are happy to have personal space (this fits my GSD perfectly). I like him this way. I don't need a combined weight of 100 pounds of dog following me around, drooling at my heels 24 hours a day. I'd go nuts, I like my personal space, too 



Michiyo-Fir said:


> I have a broken Papillon lol. She's not velcro at all. She's very independent, when I'm downstairs she'll be making a mess upstairs or lying on the bed rolling around. Only the sound of food or toys makes her follow me around. She's a little bit more velcro to my mom but even so she'll be on the same floor but not near her usually.


I think Dude is velcroed to the front desk at work. EVERY morning when he hears cars start to pull in, he does a mad dash to the door that leaves my apartment and goes into the hallway that leads to the reception area. He then proceeds to leap up and bang all 4 feet onto the door, with a sock in his mouth, until someone lets him out. He doesn't care who's working the desk that day, he wants to be THERE. The funniest part is after a 5 minute long stretch of wiggling and wooing at the desk person for the day, he crashes in a dog bed and refuses to move until 5:00 when we close. He looks like a stuffed animal back there. It's less velcro, and more obsessive


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I have a broken Papillon lol. She's not velcro at all. She's very independent, when I'm downstairs she'll be making a mess upstairs or lying on the bed rolling around. Only the sound of food or toys makes her follow me around. She's a little bit more velcro to my mom but even so she'll be on the same floor but not near her usually.


Nard is only sort of velcro. He has his very velcro moments but he also has selective hearing. Rose is also not very velcro. She just likes her space.

Now my two on the other hand have to follow me around 24/7. Mia is the dog that checks on you in the shower 3-4 times while you shower. I have to lock them out of the bathroom to get any privacy.

My shelties and my shepherd were both more hands off and watchful. They were always there but less obtrusive (and less annoying about it). Summer has to make sure 24/7 that I haven't forgotten her. My shelties would always place themselves in the doorway between where I was and where anyone else would have to come in. They would keep a watchful eye on everything at all times.


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Apr 15, 2008)

Im going to be getting a male for my next dog (probably 2years away)
GSD interest me as I love dogs that are one person dogs, my dog doen't need to care about anyone but me lol

My kind of velcro dog is one who follows you around watching you always, but doesn't have to be touching you.
I want a dog who is always paying me attention, I want to have them always there, waiting for a command ready to please me, and work WITH me doing what I say.
I want a watchful dog who is ready to protect me/warn me of danger (though I don't actually expect them to be a guard/protection dog)

Jemma has to be always touching me, she always wants to be on my lap, but she doesn't care about commands I give, she doesn't work to please me (she is a true terrier)

Cash loves me and is sad when I leave, he wont let me leave the house without him if he can help it. But he will stay sleeping on the couch when I leave the room. But out in the big wide world he doesn't mind where I am.

I want a dog whose sole goal in life is to be where I am, to follow me around and keep me in sight, and most importantly i want them to want to please me and do what I say because i have said it.

Its a lot to ask


----------

